# 18 HP Briggs Stratton Twin II Ground wire behind flywheel?



## Temblor (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello, I am trying to identify a possible ground wire? on a 18 HP Briggs Stratton Twin II Horizontal shaft, converted to propane, installed in a Takeuchi TB018 mini excavator. 
The wire in question starts from the left side of the small relay box? attached to the firewall of the engine compartment (picture 1). (what is this box? a relay of some kind?)
What is this wire for? 
Is this wire supposed to go to a location behind the flywheel?
If it is; the wire was torn and very difficult to reattach to the short stub (picture2) behind the flywheel. Can I ground it somewhere else besides behind the flywheel? 
If the relay box wire does not attach behind the fly wheel, where does it go? 
& what is the short black stub wire coming from behind the flywheel?





On a different subject: The engine is not running or starting very well. It has compression and starts momentarily, but it will not stay running. It was running for a while if I covered the carburator wih my fingers doing a sort of manual choke action, then put the throttle on high to keep it running, even then it seemed to lack full power. Now today I can only get it to start momentarily. 
I had it running a little bit after I discovered the the wire disconnected (mentioned above) so I do not think the wire is the reason it is not running? 
Someone suggested the Propane regulator? Anybody ever rebuild a Garretson Propane regulator? model 53299 or 790915
The button on top of the regulator appears frozen? is it supposed to push down and release?. (is this button some type of release or purging valve?)
Is this very easy to rebuild or should I replace it? 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

We need the complete model numbers off the engine. This may help you finding them.

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/maint_repair/BS_modeltypecode.pdf

Is the broken wire long enough to reach the relay ? ( it is for the starter)

If it is the ground wire, grounding will cause a no start condition. That is how you shut it off is by grounding, like when you turn the key off. May have safety switches in line with it.

No help on the propane question.

BG


----------



## Temblor (Feb 1, 2010)

Basementgeek said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> We need the complete model numbers off the engine. This may help you finding them.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the info...
Yes the mini excavator does have an keyed ignition and I needed to throttle down to turn off the power last time. Until I fix the ground wire, should I disconnect the battery? is this going to keep power going somewhere; even though I have the keyed ignition switch turned off? 
The wire was cut just behind the flywheel with a 3/4" stub remaining there. (see prior post pic)
I do not know where the wire attaches back there? It does not appear to go to the starter? (See prior post pic)
The long end of the wire comes off the ignition relay. I have no problem with replacing that wire but should I try to reattach it to the "3/4 stub (difficult) coming from behind the flywheel or can I ground it somewhere else? 


My Briggs engine is older than the ones shown in the link. 
It is a 18HP Twin II, I am attaching another photo, can you tell me where the serial # might be?

On the propane issue I ended up ordering a new T60-G regulator to replace my older S2 Garretson regulator.

Thanks!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Please continue looking for the serial number. I have a 1984 2 cylinder and I am betting yours is older than that.

Ok, If it starts and shuts off with the key and the battery is charging, when it running it just maybe a extra (Auxiliary) ground wire, i.e. not really required.

Please look around for another wire of the same color that also has been cut.

Looking back at picture #`1, it appears to have a wire cut also. :4-dontkno

When you put the cover back on, make sure the wire can't touch the flywheel, especially the red one.

BG


----------

